# Sprayer Advice



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I have learned allot since joining this forum, most of which that I know very little and ALL my equipment is junk! I'm sure this has been discussed before but I searched and didn't really find anything.

I want a good backpack sprayer to replace my 20$ rig I currently have. But the more I read on sprayers, nozzles, wands, handles, the more confused I get. Also a little overwhelmed by the price of the stuff. I want a good sprayer that I can use for pre and post emergent. I don't really know what all I will end up spraying, but want it to be versatile so that when I want to add something else to the arsenal, I will have the equipment to do so, maybe only need a nozzle or something. Ive watch the teejet videos but I hope I don't need all that stuff to get started. Can someone point me towards and decent sprayer I can get in the 100-150$ range that I don't have to put $100 worth of modifications on it to function well. I usually have allot of luck finding things on ebay but no luck with this, partly because I really don't know exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks!


----------



## ghutch (Nov 8, 2018)

I've had very good luck with my Ryobi 4 gal backpack sprayer. The only thing I've added is a couple of TeeJet nozzles for about $14.
If you go that route, Ryobi states that it is a 60 psi sprayer but I'm pretty sure that's not right. The first nozzle I ordered was putting out 1 gallon/k² in a little less than a minute. I ordered a different one that now puts it out in a little over a minute and 30 seconds - a good walking speed to cover it well.
The nozzles make all the difference in the world, the ones that come with the sprayer are not that great...


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

I have a Stihl SG20 that I use Tee Jet nozzles in the existing wand and am happy with it.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

The Chapin 24V is in your price range:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076JH2C4H?ref_=ams_ad_dp_ttl 
Many people on this forum have it, some like it, some not so much.

Spraying 17,000 ft2 with one nozzle will get old real quick.
https://www.domyown.com/chapin-2nozzle-poly-boom-wand-67780-p-11499.html


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

For an bit more, $175 delivered, you can get one with a variable speed pump, 2 wands, and an array of nozzles. Takes TeeJet nozzles too. It can be used for many more chores than just the lawn. The M4


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks guys, going to check all those out.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I picked up a Chapin 24v backpack on a considerable discount due to a pricing error and added some T-Jet nozzle for less than $15. I also bought the double sprayer boom attachment to expand my spraying ability.

At a discounted rate I think it is good option. But I would guess some of the higher end units will be more durable long term.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you are spraying 17,000 sq/ft with a backpack sprayer you are going to wear yourself out pretty quickly. You may want to look into spending a little more to get something you can push and have to fill up less. Just some food for thought


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I have looked into the push sprayers and like the idea, I'm just limited on space for storing items. My wife is already complaining about any new equipment I buy that takes up space in the garage. I plan to build a tool and mower shed this summer to solve that issue. I'm also only focusing on my front lawn this season which is only 4500 sq ft. I did spray pre em on the entire property with a 2 gal sprayer from lowes and it was a nightmare. took 3 days.

What teejet nozzles are you guys using? All the info on their site is geared towards farmers, I just want a nozzle for pre and another for post for right now.


----------



## CH-Johnson (Apr 28, 2017)

ghutch said:


> I've had very good luck with my Ryobi 4 gal backpack sprayer. The only thing I've added is a couple of TeeJet nozzles for about $14.
> If you go that route, Ryobi states that it is a 60 psi sprayer but I'm pretty sure that's not right. The first nozzle I ordered was putting out 1 gallon/k² in a little less than a minute. I ordered a different one that now puts it out in a little over a minute and 30 seconds - a good walking speed to cover it well.
> The nozzles make all the difference in the world, the ones that come with the sprayer are not that great...


I tried this sprayer for pre-em. While it sprayed ok, it cut off with a substantial amount of liquid still in the bottom of the sprayer. I found this criticism in some of the reviews, but until I experienced it I didn't know. It's a huge waste and messes up how much is needed per 1k.

What do you do to account for the leftover, or did you rig it up somehow?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

bp2878 said:


> I have looked into the push sprayers and like the idea, I'm just limited on space for storing items. My wife is already complaining about any new equipment I buy that takes up space in the garage. I plan to build a tool and mower shed this summer to solve that issue. I'm also only focusing on my front lawn this season which is only 4500 sq ft. I did spray pre em on the entire property with a 2 gal sprayer from lowes and it was a nightmare. took 3 days.
> 
> What teejet nozzles are you guys using? All the info on their site is geared towards farmers, I just want a nozzle for pre and another for post for right now.


See Ware's nozzle type rec's here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&start=420
Also see comments at the top of the page about stepping down to the 11002's if you run a boom with more than one nozzle. Most backpack sprayers only output around .5 GPM so won't spray 2 x 11004's effectively.


----------



## ghutch (Nov 8, 2018)

I mix up 4 1/4 gallons on the first tank and 4 gallons on each tank after that filling it to 4 1/4 line.
Another guy glued the pickup to the very bottom of the tank and had very little left over. I may try doing that at some time...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> If you are spraying 17,000 sq/ft with a backpack sprayer you are going to wear yourself out pretty quickly. You may want to look into spending a little more to get something you can push and have to fill up less. Just some food for thought


This advice right here is why this year will be my last with a sprayer on my back. I'm investing in a tow behind sprayer for next season.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

i would look at what @Reel Low Dad or Brett's Grasscapades put together.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQ0JL_MZr5_gf5aDcGrgaaQ

Both their youtube channels are great.

might be expensive early on, but seems like it could pay off in the long run...but everything is lol.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

ghutch said:


> I've had very good luck with my Ryobi 4 gal backpack sprayer. The only thing I've added is a couple of TeeJet nozzles for about $14.
> If you go that route, Ryobi states that it is a 60 psi sprayer but I'm pretty sure that's not right. The first nozzle I ordered was putting out 1 gallon/k² in a little less than a minute. I ordered a different one that now puts it out in a little over a minute and 30 seconds - a good walking speed to cover it well.
> The nozzles make all the difference in the world, the ones that come with the sprayer are not that great...


What nozzle did you replace your Ryobi sprayer with? I have the same sprayer and also feel like the output is a little fast for my preferences.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I have around 16k sq ft of turf and will definitely be buying a Gregson Clark Spreadermate or building a clone (as many have done on this site). It's still just too much to do with a backpack IMO. I couldn't imagine using a 2 gallon hand can or even a non-battery operated backpack at this point.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I bought the chapin 20v backpack sprayer with 4 gallon tank. Its great, but it made me realize that I too need a push sprayer with dual or even 3 nozzle boom for doing my entire 17k yard. It took too long with the backpack sprayer just to do the 4.5k front and side yard. I will also be building a spreadermate clone. Looking for a good option for a cart now, should be able to get the rest of the supplies for around 200$.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone have this sprayer?

https://www.grainger.com/product/415J03?cm_mmc=PPC:+Google+PLA&ef_id=EAIaIQobChMI6pqFrJiP4gIVNR6tBh2RFACyEAQYASABEgK1VfD_BwE:G:s&s_kwcid=AL!2966!3!216788409968!!!g!333034873193!&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6pqFrJiP4gIVNR6tBh2RFACyEAQYASABEgK1VfD_BwE

Any good? I was thinking of getting a affordable push sprayer.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> I have around 16k sq ft of turf and will definitely be buying a Gregson Clark Spreadermate or building a clone (as many have done on this site). It's still just too much to do with a backpack IMO. I couldn't imagine using a 2 gallon hand can or even a non-battery operated backpack at this point.


I use a 2 gallon battery operated sprayer and it takes forever to spray my yard. Now after pulling a tow behind spreader I'm thinking it's going to be hard to maneuver and tow behind sprayer in my yard. Decisions


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> Anyone have this sprayer?
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/product/415J03?cm_mmc=PPC:+Google+PLA&ef_id=EAIaIQobChMI6pqFrJiP4gIVNR6tBh2RFACyEAQYASABEgK1VfD_BwE:G:s&s_kwcid=AL!2966!3!216788409968!!!g!333034873193!&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6pqFrJiP4gIVNR6tBh2RFACyEAQYASABEgK1VfD_BwE
> 
> Any good? I was thinking of getting a affordable push sprayer.


Paul with N ext had one in one of his videos. I just wonder how heavy they are pushing wise. 12 gallons is around 100 pounds.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Ride and spray rig:


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have this sprayer?
> ...


The only thing that keeps me from buying that sprayer is the one nozzle. I wish they had that model with at least 3 nozzles boom 

I know there is a dedicated thread for that model and many people have made modifications to it. I just don't have the skills to make it happen. Would love to have a 3rd party kit you could buy for it


----------

